# how to install and access a security camera..need help



## anky (Jun 27, 2014)

hello friends,
the problem which i am going to ask may sound stupid, but this is what i need to do for now and want your help.
 I want to install a security camera/camera on my rooftop and access it's feeds on my laptop or TV(i have a smart tv of SONY, with wifi feature).
my house is of two floors and i will be using laptop/tv on the ground floor.
now, the IMO 
1.Camera should be wireless which can be turned off also, because that camera will not be used for whole day and night, it will be used only for some specific duration of time.
2.The area which camera will cover is dark..so if possible can camera have a led light or something or that have to be installed separately?

I also have a adsl modem + wifi router if it will help.

thanks in advance

- - - Updated - - -

mods pls put this post in appropriate section of its not...


----------



## anky (Jun 29, 2014)

bump.........


----------



## Vyom93 (Jun 29, 2014)

check out this ip CCTV cctv Home and Kitchen - HomeShop18.com


----------



## nancytrip (Jul 23, 2014)

You can self-install a professional security camera system.


----------



## AkshPatel (Jun 30, 2016)

CCTV Camera is not just the camera itself it is the combination of six components that is need to be setup for installing the cctv camera. Six components/items/equipments that should also be install to get the cctv camera working are

*Digital Video Recorder (DVR) stores video information
*Hard drive (to store Data/Video recording)
*CCTV cameras
*BNC Connector etc.
*Monitor (to view Video)
*Adapters (for supplying power to camera, DVR etc.)
hen all this six components are setup the cctv camera starts working

*A cctv camera kit normally comes with a*

1. Dvr
2. Cctv camera
3. Cords

*To install a cctv camera*

1.We need to ensure that we have all the six components needed to set up the whole cctv camera system i.e. the cameras, cords,dvr, adapters,storage device,monitor.
2.Find the appropriate place at your home where you think it covers the area you want to capture. It is advisable to use a camera where it covers the area of your front door and backdoor so you get to know the person entering and leaving your premises
3.After deciding the place of installing the camera you need to find a place to setup the monitor and dvr and create a connection from cameras to the monitor using the cords i.e. the connectors will connect the Dvr
4.Now installing i.e. fitting the camera in the decide place by screwing the screw into it
5.After the camera is installed and fitted at its place connect it with the power supply.
6.Make sure your monitor is connected to dvr and storage device,and all this device are connected to the camera and camera is connected t       to the power supply.
7.Once everything is connected cctv camera starts working.

How to connect CCTV Camera's to the Monitor Using DVR - YouTube


----------



## Aaronjacobson (Sep 9, 2016)

AkshPatel said:


> CCTV Camera is not just the camera itself it is the combination of six components that is need to be setup for installing the cctv camera. Six components/items/equipments that should also be install to get the cctv camera working are
> 
> *Digital Video Recorder (DVR) stores video information
> *Hard drive (to store Data/Video recording)
> ...



Nice Information! DOn't know this will help to him or not but it's helpful to me thank you!


----------

